# Introducing Isis



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi again everyone.
I am new around here but wanted to show off pics of my little love bug.

I introduced myself but in case you didn't see it, my husband and I adopted a little black kitty from the local shelter about a month ago (black cats do not get adopted here where I live, people here think they are evil). Her backstory is a rough one and we have been working diligently with her to make sure she is happy and healthy (we actually have had to teach her to play and how to play, someday when I can get through writing her backstory without crying, I may share it).

She has become such a love bug and has taken to the both of us remarkably well.

Here she is on the first day we brought her home.


And here is a picture of her enjoying her new found hobby of playing with kitty toys!


And here she is just a few minutes curled up beside me on her security blanket


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, I can't wait to hear her story! Years ago we had an Isis, she was a tiny kitten we rescued from an unwanted litter. She died a week later, tiny little white thing--we didn't know what was wrong with her at the time, she had been short of breath and the vet thought she had URI--a few days after we took her in she stopped breathing in my arms. He did an autopsy and it turned out she had a hole in her diaphragm that let her organs grow into her lung space  

I still get teary when I think about her. I'm so glad your Isis is in a healthy, happy home!


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Fyreflie, I am so sorry to hear that, I got teary eyed just reading that, how heartbreaking!

I LOVE your avatar, they look like such buddies!

My husband came up with her name. He's quite smitten with her, as am I 

I'll probably post her story soon, I have some of it written out. Just hurts my heart to think of what cruel things people can do to such a wonderful little being who just wants to love and be loved.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

She is magnificent! I think black cats get a bad rap in general. I recently rescued a black kitten and I am SO in love with this baby. He was ridden with fleas and kept in a backyard. I can't wait to see him get to be a big boy :love2


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

I love our pocket panther too! there's something special about them  Sorry to bring ya down! It was so long ago, almost 20 years, I was still a kid....


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Dweamgoil-I am assuming you are talking about Sasha? He looks like he has very expressive eyes! :love2 I agree that black cats get a bad rap. I have never had one before, but I actually find her to be even more loving than other cats I have had.

Fyreflie-No worries, you didn't bring me down, I'm glad you shared that with me  I also love the term "Pocket Panther", I'll have to remember that one, it's great!

Thanks for the compliments, I'll pass them on to Isis


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Black cats rule! Isis is gorgeous and I'm glad she has found a great home with you.  Two of my six cats are solid black and they think they are quite special.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

6cats4me-I agree they rule and thanks for the compliments 

I LOVE all the pictures of your cats in your siggie. Such beautiful little beings!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! Isis is a pretty one. There's a black cat that lives i my neighborhood near my high school.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Isis is beautiful!


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

What a beautiful girl.


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 18, 2011)

What a beautiful cat! My kitten is a tux but mostly black. Black cats have a hard time around here too. I would love to hear this kitty's story. No matter how sad her background is, the story has a happy ending. That's the part that keeps giving me hope. 

And please don't apologize for being new and posting pics. I'm new too, but as far as I can tell these wonderful people will hunt you down if you don't post pics.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

We love pics here! And I also think black cats are the most lovable (except for maybe the tortie). I had a black cat named Gwen who was the most lovable cat I've ever seen. It was almost irritating how much she wanted to love up on people.


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

shes beautiful. Black cats dont get adopted around where i live either  its so sad because they are so beautiful. i would love to have a black cat again but my husband doesnt want one because they are to "cliché" for us to have one..we are what our neighbors like to call an "alternative" family lol.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful cat. You came to the right place on these forums. I also think black cats in general get a bad rep , in my area, the local shelter refuses to adopt them out anywhere near halloween. Just to keep them safe.

I love my own Pocket Panther Jack. I would say he is a sweet heart, but he is 16 and just now getting to where people outside the home can touch him for 3 seconds.

If you want to know about Pocket Panthers and want a good laugh read this

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/141458-new-adoption-technique.html


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

aww the pocket panther idea is so cute lol.


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

My friend has a black cat named Isis! As a matter of fact, she's the momma to my Winston!! He's not black though. I'm glad to hear she's in a loving home now!


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! Isis is prancing around here with all the wonderfully kind compliments. (I swear she really is) 

I guess it's the same that most places have a hard time adopting out black cats. I read the link about the Pocket Panther Adoption Technique, that was hilarious! My husband enjoyed it as well.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE tabbies. I had an orange one (looked just like Garfield) growing up. We got him when I was 6 and he lived until I was 19. He was an amazing cat, he learned how to open the doors with the lever type handle. He was definitely my cat.

@Necro LOL I can TOTALLY relate to being the "Alternative" family in the neighborhood. That's what my husband and I are here. I think it's wonderful to be that way 

@D'Lynn I love tuxedos! I rescued one about 10 years ago, he was very ill and I wanted him to live out his last days in a relaxing and safe place. He was a TOTAL sweetheart and used to sit and groom me for hours on end.

We took Isis to the vet today for a checkup. She was a trooper. She got a clean bill of health (I was worried because she was scratching her ears so badly, but there was a buildup of wax that the vet got out). She was wonderful with the vet. Our vet said she wanted to take Isis home with her because she was one of the best behaved cats she has ever seen. 

We're back home and Isis is now chirping at me and I am giving her treats. My husband is talking to her right now, so I guess we are forgiven.

I finished writing up her back story, so I will probably post it in the Cat Tails section soon.

Thanks again!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

She is so beautiful. I just love black cats, they are stunning. My next door neighbour has Lucy Black Cat who frequently visits us, my girls love her too!


----------



## ragdoll (Aug 30, 2010)

How beautiful, let me guess they think she is bad luck as she is black?! Well done you for taking her in and may she bring you much joy xxx


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Isis is absolutely gorgeous! I adore black cats, they have such great personalities.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies!

Yeah people here think black cat=bad luck. So far she's been pretty darn good luck for my husband and I.

And thanks, we think we are pretty lucky to have her.


----------

